# Packer boots



## Izz

Hi! Can anybody here recommend a brand of packer boots for work/trailriding/walking in rough mountain terrain? 

Is it ok for women to wear men's packer boots? 
It seems to me like men's packer boots are made for rough use but women's seems to be more conserned with the "looks" than the durability and use for hard work/riding and that worries me doing a man's jobb:wink:.


----------



## Darrin

Never heard the term Packer boot before so that has me a bit confused. 

I know several women who wear mens boots just because the size fits better then womens. But then you can get boots that you can't tell the difference between mens and womens other then the sizing.


----------



## SueNH

If it fits in men's sizes there is no reason not to wear it. Check stores that specialize in logger gear.

My feet would freeze off this time of year in those boots and I would break my neck on ice. Western style boots are just not practical in New England. Not sure how great they would be in Norway either.


----------



## Nokota

Stay away from Double H boots. They do not hold up. You might want to check into the Chippewa boots, They make a better quality product.
If you are not afraid to spend some money on a pair that are rebuildable, durable and will last a long time, try Drew's boots. I have a pair and have been very happy with them. Actually call them on the phone and talk to them about their boot. they are very helpful.

Drew's boots... Drew's Packer Boots


----------



## Nokota

I just looked, the Packers I have are made by Hathorn, but I bought them through Drew's boots. I have the 10" top model. Hathorn and White's I think are all rebuildable. I will be honest, I bought them, started wearing them and almost tried selling them. I at first really did not like them and stuck to the traditional cowboy boot. When I started camping I wore them and now they have become my favorite boot. I wore them to Arizona on a 5 day Mountain lion hunt and they were perfect for the 86 miles of riding and countless time I spent hiking in the afternoon to take pictures. I am very happy with them now. They WILL take time to break in. Talk to them on the phone about break in period. once they are broken in, they will feel like a comfortable pair of slippers to you.


----------



## goneriding

I have gone through three sets of Double H's. My last and current pair are packers. They are the least comfortable. The problem I have with Double H's is I can't find anything wider than a C. I looked at mens boots, and I will be trying some on in the spring.


----------



## Joe4d

Packers are similar to lacers, usually packers have a higher heal. ( for the one poster that questioned)
I am very found of Justin Workteck Lacers, for all around use. A bit of grippy for walking without too much for riding. They have a few women sizes,
L0762 Justin Original Women's Work Lacers from Bootbay, Internet's Best Selection of Work, Outdoor, Western Boots and Shoes.
Bootbay and bootbarn have decent return policies. If you are gonna be doing much hiking good fit is important. I have heard but dont know that mens boots are larger in the ankle area.


----------



## Painted Horse

I wear packers for all my horse riding. I've had many brands, Justin, Ariat, Georgia Boot etc. They are great for riding, But I hate hiking in them. Most are designed like a cowboy boot. Thin slick soled, so that you come out of the stirrup easily. Great for riding, But if you do much hiking your feet will feel all the rocks. There is something to be said for a heavy soled boot for hiking in rough country.

My packers have done great for the occassional getting off and leading the horse. What I'm complaining about is, when I park the horse and hike after an elk.


----------



## traildancer

My first pair of packers was Double H because the foot was dark red leather, almost burgundy. I know, not a real good reason to buy boots. I wore them out and, of course, they didn't make that color anymore.

So--first I had custom burgundy (!) kangaroo and grey dress packers made for my 40th birthday. I will be 50 next year and they are great, but I only wear them for church and dress.

Then, because I couldn't get the Double H in the color I wanted, I had the same company make a pair of burgundy bullhide working packers. I have used the heck out of them. They are about 8 years old, I think. Hiked down ****'s Pass going around Lake Tahoe. With the tall shaft laced up I had lots of ankle support and no twisted ankle. Because they were custom, there was no break-in period.

These guys also make logger caulks and they told me for best fit, to soak the boots until saturated and then wear them all day until they dry out and form to your foot. I didn't try that as I didn't want slimy socks and wouldn't be wearing the boots that long at first anyway.

I LOVE my packers. If you can afford it, go custom.


----------



## Darrin

Packers, still a new term to me but an old boot. Around here we just say boot, lace ups or describe by maker as in Ariat boots. Chose Ariat because those are the ones I hear the most complaining about not lasting though comfortable.

Personally I wear Geargia boot Farm and Ranch wellingtons. Slim enough to slide out of stirrup. Go on and off quickly so I dont try and track mud into the house because it's to much work to lace and unlace them....And they have comfort core for comfy walking. Only down side is they have no tread so a bit treacherous in really slick footing.

I also have lace up hiking boots but they are to wide to slide in and out of my stirrups (I have big feet).


----------



## COWCHICK77

Nokota said:


> I just looked, the Packers I have are made by Hathorn, but I bought them through Drew's boots. I have the 10" top model. Hathorn and White's I think are all rebuildable. I will be honest, I bought them, started wearing them and almost tried selling them. I at first really did not like them and stuck to the traditional cowboy boot. When I started camping I wore them and now they have become my favorite boot. I wore them to Arizona on a 5 day Mountain lion hunt and they were perfect for the 86 miles of riding and countless time I spent hiking in the afternoon to take pictures. I am very happy with them now. They WILL take time to break in. Talk to them on the phone about break in period. once they are broken in, they will feel like a comfortable pair of slippers to you.


I had the same ones, I bought them in high school and used to go hunting. Hathorns are a division of Whites, I believe. And they are rebuildable. I never liked riding in them. Just a personal preference, I refuse to ride in a lace up. If I come off and a foot hangs in the stirrup I want my boot to come off.
My only other complaint was the weight. But still a well built boot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Izz

Thank you all for your comments and suggestions, I appreciate that. We don't have a tradition of packer boots in Norway so I'll have to order from the US and it's good to get some advise. I used to wear a pair of Ariat H2O Terrain (not packers) but I wore them out in only 6 month. They were also very slippery in gravelled steep terrain but very comfortable to wear though. I need new boots for the summer and read about packer boots and their origin and thought it might be a good idea to give them a try.


----------



## Jolly Badger

A good friend/riding buddy has a pair of Schnees boots for cold weather/winter riding and he swears by them. I've looked into them but never followed through on ordering a pair for myself. They look nice, though, and (like I said) my friend loves his.


----------



## COWCHICK77

Jolly Badger said:


> A good friend/riding buddy has a pair of Schnees boots for cold weather/winter riding and he swears by them. I've looked into them but never followed through on ordering a pair for myself. They look nice, though, and (like I said) my friend loves his.


I have a pair of snow pacs made by Schnees...I Love them! They have kept my feet warm and dry in -30 F. 
I have to be careful of them in my stirrups and I have a pair of oversized spurs to fit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokota

COWCHICK77 said:


> I have a pair of snow pacs made by Schnees...I Love them! They have kept my feet warm and dry in -30 F.
> I have to be careful of them in my stirrups and I have a pair of oversized spurs to fit.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have a pair as well and really like them.


----------

